#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Data Studio has Introducing New Features!

## Katren

Data Studio is Google's reporting solution, recently they have introduce new features on there, it will really help to the marketers to measure the performance and get the comprehensive reporting as well, yes, they're launching three free enterprise features providing IT administrators new visibility and control over Data Studio in their organization. further more please visit here: http://bit.ly/39iqyoR

----------


## Bhavya

> Data Studio is Google's reporting solution, recently they have introduce new features on there, it will really help to the marketers to measure the performance and get the comprehensive reporting as well, yes, they're launching three free enterprise features providing IT administrators new visibility and control over Data Studio in their organization. further more please visit here: http://bit.ly/39iqyoR


Hi Katren,

I have no idea about data studio , the article you have shared help me to learn about both data studio and its new features, thanks for sharing this article.

----------


## Katren

> Hi Katren,
> 
> I have no idea about data studio , the article you have shared help me to learn about both data studio and its new features, thanks for sharing this article.



Yes, sure Bhavya, hope this will help you to get to know what is Data Studio: http://bit.ly/2WkfEuM

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, sure Bhavya, hope this will help you to get to know what is Data Studio: http://bit.ly/2WkfEuM


Thanks for sharing this resource Katren, it's very informative. Now I have clear idea about Data Studio

----------


## Katren

> Thanks for sharing this resource Katren, it's very informative. Now I have clear idea about Data Studio


Happy to hear this, if you need anything further clarifications, please ask me here.

----------

